# Birth of a railway



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Rebirth of a Railway, November 2009 _Peter Spencer_
_Professor of Gnomology_

_In the early part of the twentieth centaury hidden deep in the North Yorkshire Moors, a long-forgotten valley known as Chiverton Dip, was found to house the home of a family of Gnomes mining Barley Sugar Ore. The family, known as the Evereats, soon became well-known in the area for their high quality of Barley Sugar Puddings, the product obtained from Barley Sugar Ore. The growth of the business was rapid and it soon became apparent that transportation was going to be a problem. Mr Evereats, the head of and founder of the B.S.P.C. (Barley Sugar Pudding Company), having numerous sons decided to send his three eldest to stay with relatives in North Wales to hopefully obtain knowledge on narrow gauge railway systems. It was also hoped that they could acquire on the cheap any redundant narrow gauge railway equipment. Gnomes being Gnomes are very shrewd negotiators when money is being spent, but the lack of communication skills led to the purchase by Grom, the elder brother, of rolling stock suitable for 3ft gauge while Sven, the second son, obtained stock for 2ft gauge. It was then left up to the third brother, Gorbad, to come up with a plausible reason for the lack of discussions that had left them in this predicament. This is it._
_The top end of the valley, being very rugged and heavily forested was felt to be more suitable to the narrower 2ft gauge as it could negotiate the sharper bends that would be required. So the section from the mine to the processing plant would be 2ft. (32mm track gauge), and the other section from the factory and main dispatch area on up the valley to the main line would be 3ft gauge. (45mm track gauge). The boys put together a presentation of their proposals and prepared to meet Dad on arrival home. After lengthy initial discussions it was decided to go ahead with the 3ft (45mm) section, as marked on the enclosed Map, with the 2ft (32mm) section to follow at a later date. The shed was chosen as a starting point so as to obtain the working levels needed to continue around the garden, taking into account the need to be wheelchair-friendly. The use of LGB radius 2 and 3 fixed to a fibreglass bolt-together track bed system has been used on majority of the circuit, and maximum gradients of 1 in 30 have been adopted throughout. The shed is used mainly as a secure storage area, as well as a base for the electrics. The track leaves one end of the shed, travelling around a loop and back under itself. It travels along the edge of a ravine and rounding the curve enters the proposed junction station, which is the area that also houses the engine shed, coaling and watering facilities, as well as a steam-up bay used by visiting live steam locos. On leaving the station the line continues round a curve over a bridge near a waterfall and on through a small woodland area, that will eventually be the site of the Tap Plant Nursery*, *(explanation in another article). The line carries on and doubles back uphill past a rock face embankment and back in the shed from the other end. The shed contains an 8ft by 2ft 4-road traverser and then completes the circuit. The junction will eventually have the 3ft(45mm) rack line leaving and travelling behind the Tap Plant nursery and up the end of the shed, were it will run along the back wall into a small hillside halt used primarily by walkers and sightseers. The Barley Sugar Pudding Factory will be located on the two-road sidings as marked on the map. These two roads will at some time in the future be extended along the back fence and into the barn that stands empty at the rear of the property, and is to be converted into a shop. The barley sugar ore produced in the Barley Sugar Mine Complex housed in the shed is to be transported from the mine around the circuit and on to a Barley Sugar Pudding factory. Now as we all know, the waste from the production of barley sugar pudding is pumped into settling ponds and this slurry is very high in minerals. This slurry can be dried, crushed and used as the basic ingredient in the production of one of the gnome’s favourite drink, Gnomezade. The gnome valley bottling plant that bottles and markets tap water, obtained from cultivated tap plants on a nearby nursery, process and supply Gnomezade all over the valley. As can be seen the gnome valley railway faces a very profitable-looking future, as so much of the traffic will be freight. As can be seen from all this traffic the lineside buildings will mainly be industrial._
_A barley sugar ore mine and waste tip._[/b]
_A barley sugar pudding factory and settling ponds._[/b]
_A tap plant nursery._[/b]
_A bottling plant and storage/dispatch department._[/b]
_A goods yard with warehousing._[/b]

_The overall plan then is first to lay all storage roads in the shed and the full loop so running can commence as soon as possible. The junction station is next closely followed by the Barley Sugar Pudding Factory and the Tap Plant Nursery. The Barley Sugar Mine complex will, it is hoped, be constructed in the old barn when it has been renovated and made suitable._ 

The story continues…………[/b]
It’s been some time now, since fingers and keyboard came together to record the continuing saga of the GVR. (Gnome Valley Railway) owing to personal illness problems that left me mentally and physically unfit to carry on as the Chief Engineer and Chairman of the GVR. It became apparent that a change from house to a bungalow was now a necessity. It was agreed that my son Christopher and partner take over the house and business (Tuxcraft) and Margaret and I would look for a bungalow. Luck was on our side, the bungalow right next door came onto the market, so a deal was struck.
Story Line of the GVR.[/b]
Following the increase in the demand, and the decrease in the amount of Barley Sugar ore being mined locally, Barley Sugar Pudding became a very valuable export product. The by-product of this production, Gnomezade, was also very sought-after and soon became a delicacy in the next garden which was in fact against the consumption of such liquids. Gnomezade was soon being smuggled through the hedge to be consumed in small underground hideouts. This illicit operation was being organised by the notorious AlkiGnome, who was sought-after by the Gnome Valley security force after the discovery of an illegal drain pipe on one of the settling ponds at the Barley Sugar Factory. Tracing the exit of this pipe uncovered the large production of Gnomezade just through the hedge in the next garden. The GVR. expansion programme was to extend its workings into this new garden, but AlkiGnome was thought to be supplying the workforce with illicit Gnomezade as a growing number of the railway’s staff were unable to attend work, owing to drink-related problems. The younger generation of Gnomes were fast becoming unsociable, unruly and were to be found in hidden locations binge-drinking. This change in the Gnomes’ society caused substantial disruption to the development of the GVR’s plans. Land clearance and the preparation of the track bed were taking considerably longer than planned. With the chairman of the railway having to take a forced break from his duties, the Valley constabulary were able to use this period of time to get the situation back into some sort of control. This was achieved by a high reward being posted for information leading to the arrest and conviction of AlkiGnome and his gang, and the clamp-down on all the known drinking dens. This slowly brought the situation back under control, just in time for the return to work of the MD and chief engineer. 
So here we go again, as the management had just been informed that the next door establishment (Tuxcraft) had advertised and arranged an open day for the shop, and required the GVR to be available for visitors to see. As the date of the open day was to be at the beginning of December it left only 3 months to lay track bed, track and get something running. Sub-contractors were called in, namely big Mick, John D and Ken Radcliff. Armed with tools and lengths of fibreglass track bed salvaged from the previous layout, and supplied with plenty of liquid refreshments, they proceeded to dig out old plants and weeds. 

The building of the retaining walls came next; this was a nightmare as the weather had turned rather foul. The track bed soon followed and was surprisingly easy to reassemble considering how long it had been down at the previous site. Rough and ready as it was, we just had enough time to get some power to it all and test run a few trains, when time ran out. 

The day came, bright sunshine and a small breeze. Club members started to arrive around 11am and this was very helpful as we were out of steam from all the construction work. Visiting locos numbered some 9 units of all breeds, sizes, shapes and power. We had a few that ran on Analogue, as well as those that required DCC. This was not a problem as we had wired the whole layout for Analogue as we expected some to be present. As for the DCC requirements, it was only a case of switching all switches to the on position and swapping a couple of wires. So with all this in place everyone got a chance to run. At one point we had five trains (all DCC) as well as a battery radio-controlled train all running at the same time. The weather changed dramatically in the afternoon as rain threatened to stop play, but we were able to continue through the showers. It was the wind that caused the trouble with locos and rolling stock being blown off the track. We were amply supplied with liquid refreshments and being as it was near Christmas, a well-stocked plate of mince pies. Everything seemed to go well and from the feedback it was a very successful day. Since this event we have decided that we could also hold an open day for G Scale Society members only, the local branch, of which I am a member. This will be on Bank Holiday Monday. All are welcome, and we plan on a starting time of 2pm and hopefully continue running on until 5pm or later if the need arises. If you could phone to let me know you are coming it would help, and also tell me what you will bring, i.e. Analogue or DCC or both, and we can then sort out a running order.
Since all this happen I unfortunately suffered from Heart Failure. I am please to say that follow open heart surgery I am once again in control of the GVR. I will post pics of the progress so far and keep you all up to date.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Glad Papa Gnome got his ticker fixed!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
I can't read all that, put it in one liner for me please.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly, Marty is right. Most of us won't spend the time reading your story. Gotta keep it short. Regards, Denni.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I read the whole thing 

JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter; 

Glad to read that you and the GVR are up and running again. My Brandywine & Gondor Railroad will be staffed by hobbits, dwarves, and men, and will haul products indiginous to Middle Earth: Prancing Pony Ale, Longbottom Leaf, Old Toby, Fangorn Forest Water, mithril ore, and so forth. 

It is fun to create a fantasy railroad and its products. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

It was a bit long but a good background story for your RR. I enjoyed it. 
Keep yourself and your trains rolling. 

David don't forget the smithy. your hobbits, men, dwarfs and elves need weapons to fight off those terrible Orks. 
It could be fun to model the Shire.


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By cape cod Todd on 16 Apr 2011 03:41 PM 
It was a bit long but a good background story for your RR. I enjoyed it. 
Keep yourself and your trains rolling. 

David don't forget the smithy. your hobbits, men, dwarfs and elves need weapons to fight off those terrible Orks. 
It could be fun to model the Shire. 

This has just given me a rather silly idea,
Now the gnomes down at the Gnomezade Brewery have in fact over stocked, and as this product has a short shelf life, I wounded if we could connect our inter change tracks in sibor space as it were. We could then export our surplus stock over to your hobbits, dwarves, in exchange for a taste of: Prancing Pony Ale, which by the way, if it tastes as good as its label sounds should be on par with our Gnomezade. The Staff now await your response with a lot of lip licking and slurping sounds, which I don’t quite understand. (Ps this could be the start of sibor space trading in the lands of Myths)

Don’t fall of your chair laughing, these sort of stories I use when I take my mobile layout to local schools for disabled children as well as day centres for people with learning difficulties. I’m sure that it could add some new direction to my stories.


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); I think a brief explanation is needed. I am a wheelchair user following an industrial accident 20 odd years ago. I have since suffered a nervous breakdown owing to the fact that I was unable to keep my company running profitably from the chair and had to put it into receivership. This put me in contact with disable young people and people with mental health problems. I have now found a way to put something back as it were by doing volunteer work with these people, in the hope it may be of help. It has certainly been of help to my recovery.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

grandadgnome; 

You are certainly most welcome to interchange products with Middle Earth. Presently I am still developing equipment and do not have a layout, so I have cars for some of the items mentioned, but not all of them. I believe there is still another layout in one of the Carolinas called the Laketown & Shire. That layout is set in the Third Age of Middle Earth - just after the end of Tolkein's book The Hobbit. I have no copyrights on the items I have created, and I doubt that the other enthusiast does either. (I believe he is a college professor, but have forgotten his name.) A google search under Laketown & Shire Railroad may bring more information. 

Yours, 
David Meashey 

P. S. Below are some of the cars. The Dragon transport is only "temporary." Once all the hatchlings are at the training facility, the car will no longer be needed. The hatchlings cannot fly or breath fire as yet, but will be flown back to their base after training.


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

*Sorry Guys,*

* I'v been back under the knife so have not been about for a while. I am unable to get outside for the next couple of months so I thought i might post the building of my railway over the past 3/4 years in photos. But guess what, I dont know how. Can someone please tell me how to attach photos to each post so I can use it like a diary, I have loads of photos from way back so it may just keep me occupied for a while.*
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

From the forum 'web site questions'; 
Under 'posting pictures', 

"Posted By SoCalStu on 20 Feb 2011 12:28 PM 
Thanks, Steve. I read that as a passenger I can only post the link and not the photo. That'll work for me. " 


"No sir, as a standard MLS member you're free to include images in your replies just as 1st Class members can. the only difference is you'll have to have the image files hosted some place that is available across the Internet (i.e. Photobucket), and manually create the HTML code to do it, because the tools available on the standard member's HTML editor's tool-bar is a sub-set of what's available to a 1st Class member." 

Granddad, 
I have a free Photobucket act., but for only $24 a year, I joined as a first class member and now I can upload pics to this site and easily insert them in my posts. 
For me it was worth it. It's quite alright if you don't, but then you have to add more dance steps to your repetoir (dang don't think I speled that tu gud)... 

There are more detailes in that forum. 

John


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
Rough sketch of track plan


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

This is a rough sketch of track laid so far.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

From the track plan, that looks like a fairly substantial layout - 50 x 25 feet, give or take? 

Even then, some of those grades look like they should be pushing 4%.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the Gnome Valley RR that Nancy and I took last March at the Tucson Garden Railway Tour.























































There certainly was a lot of action.

Chuck


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Great! I like the abundance of figures and the way things 'blend together'. 

A LEMAX Zoo? 

It also looks like there is a secret connection between Yorkshire and the american southwest.


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By granddadgnome on 17 Jul 2011 01:25 PM 







This is a rough sketch of track laid so [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Hi there ThinkerT
My railway is 30 foot wide by at present 110 foot long, ( the plan is not to scale) The 2 dead ends at top central will continue on down the garden past the area now taken up and into a area set aside as the wilderness (photo later) all grades are 2.5% max at the moment. The track that branches of from the main as it exits the tunnel will carry on up a helix to join the rest at the other end of the garden. Because of my forced inprisonment with this dame illness I hope to tell the story from the beginning with photos when I have mastered the art of getting them in the right place to use,







so hopefully all will become clear.


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

*The wilderness*

















@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Photos in Album
I have watched the tutorial on adding photos several time now but I want to add all my photos to the album in advance and enter them into posts as i go along (How do i do that)
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Well here goes.
If we start where the works done, the old garage (now called the Train Room, Posh or what). we start by heading North from the station of no name as yet* First problem just tried to up load a photos as per the tutorials instructions and I got a dialogue box telling me that at 1010 it was to big to be uploaded, I thought the program did the changes automatically. Can someone please help this old dog with these new trick as I am getting frustrated with it all. *
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You first need to use "photoshop", "PhotoImpression", or some other photo program the resize you images to a maximum of 800 pixels wide. This shows up in one of the pull down menus. in Photo Impression it is under the "Edit" label. Look for "Batch Resize".

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Too big can (and does) have 2 meanings... 

think of it as shipping a box, it can either be too large in inches or too heavy... 

Similar situation with pictures, but more confusing, since the word "size" is used for two vastly different parameters. 

There is a "display size" in pixels, where it's how big the picture looks on your screen, this is the 800 pixel maximum. 

There is a "memory size" in bytes, which is how much storage space your picture takes. (this has to do with the "quality" of the image). 

You have to be checking both of these. Chuck's suggestion just addresses the "display size". 

Regards, Greg


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

*Thanks guys, let try again with a few photos of the train room. (I hope)* 




























*As you can see its a bit cluttered as I have no been able to use it for over a year now. *


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Start at the station










On to the Gnomezade plant in the corner.










then we go on to past the warehouse of Mr Robert Soles, Foot ware imports.










A bit further and we pass the Gnomezade storage tanks before we approach the cat flap.


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

still having trouble making thumbnails work. but getting there I [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

*Lets try and go outside.*

This is what it looked like before we started










This is as first laid.



















And finally this is it Today. I'll explain its construction later, first we will carry on our trip round the layout


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

From the cat flap we go a circular journey down a 1 in 50 grade to rich ground level. This was needed so as to pass over track in my wheelchair to reach train room.










This next photo is more resent.










And another


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photos of layout. Really enjoying it. Looks like there's a concrete viaduct in one of the photos without track. Will that be used in some way? 

Hope your health stays good. 

Cheers 

Dave V


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By SE18 on 19 Jul 2011 05:12 AM 
Thanks for sharing the photos of layout. Really enjoying it. Looks like there's a concrete viaduct in one of the photos without track. Will that be used in some way? 

Hope your health stays good. 

Cheers 

Dave V 
Hi Dave. Yes the concrete is part of my old company. My son now runs a small manufacturing and retail company part time from home that was original part of my larger company. It can be found on the web at www.tuxcraft.com My company was called "CONARTS MOULDS LTD" but i doubt if you can find any reference on the web now as its been closed for about 6years.


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Further up the line under the tunnel on the left we will carry on round the fish pond, slowly climbing up until we are back crossing this same point.



















Now if we go straght ahead OK we pass through a short tunnel and on into another one under the water fall.










But turn left as this one has done and this will happen.


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry chaps but I am not sure what happen here.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No biggie, instead of the spacebar tap the {Enter} key twice when you change lines.


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By SteveC on 20 Jul 2011 12:30 PM 
No biggie, instead of the spacebar tap the {Enter} key twice when you change lines.
*Thanks for that buddy*


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

*
This is the exit from the tunnel.









this is the bridge over the path*











and the road on the right takes us back into the train room.[/b]


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Great looking RR, Thanks for posting pictures........









Fred


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like some sort of brick church in the background (1:1). If I were sitting there during a sermon, I'd be tempted to gaze out the window instead  

DaveV


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

We have our Methodist Chapel over the fence. Good job I have a good relationship with them as I need assess to rear of the mountain I am building along that boundary.










Not wanting to fasten anthing to the fence so we can get access we have started to construct it all free standing.


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Now a few photos of what it looks like now and what area is available to use in the future. 






























@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Last 3 photos for a while.















@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Have finaly been able to do a bit of work on the layout. Trying to recreate the Southern Colorado red look, but only have a few photos to work from. So here is a few photos to show how I'v done.


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Managed to do a bit to the layout. Trying to recreate the Southern Colorado red look, heres a few photos of what i am trying to do.






























@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## granddadgnome (Jan 18, 2009)

Have made a start on exteneding the track out onto the branch line. This will be a terminus taken up by small businesses of the timber trade as the branch should hopfully terminate at the timber mill.





























My layout is DCC, but I would like to Be able to plug it all in to analogue when mates come round who are not as yet DCC. I thought that I may be able to wire as per sketch. the red lines are twin track insulators which will form a triangle, but the use of a multipurpose switch I thought when going analogue would turn off the DCC unit and insulate the area marked green and the use of a false buffer would prevent accidents. ADVICE ON THIS MATTER WOULD BE APPRECIATED. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

